# GRAY AIX sneak peeks



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

So some of you might know that a new riser coming onto the market. If you missed what was posted on Facebook this week, here is a teaser pic.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

So for the benefit of the forum members here, tell us why this CNC-milled aluminum ILF riser is going to be different/better than the now 100's of CNC-milled aluminum risers that have recently flooded the market? There are so many choices out there now (esp. compared to 15 years ago) that it's getting a little confusing for most folks.

Never seen AMO sight holes below the grip before. Hmm.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Limbwalker, well off the bat you can add up to 850 grams of standard stabilizer weights to the bow and it will still fit into a 120mm ring. Std weight comes in at 1267g , with custom components it can be dropped down to 1200g......We will be releasing some more details but those are not sight holes. Oh and another thing, you can change the stiffness of the riser if you want to.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ah, mounting holes for weights. Smart.

Who said barebow isn't having an influence?


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

We try be smart, half the time the ideas work , the other half.... well lets call them expensive mistakes. And we have definately kept the barbow archer in mind here. We want to make a bow that can be used for both Olympic archery and Bare bow that does not require added extras. Simple and logical is what we are going for.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Shiny! 25 or 27"?


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice! 

I really liked the look of your last riser too. Do you now make them both?


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

We have decided not to continue with the R1.1 as it was too expensive for what it had to offer and it was heavy. But the AIX has all the features of the R1.1 and has so much more....


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Swiveling tiller bolts?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Check.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Not swilling but pivoting like the R1.1


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, didn't know what to call it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I talked to Jim Belcher for a while about designing in pivoting limb bolts into the TR-7 or a later riser. We never moved forward with it though. There were enough problems with the TR-7 to fix already.

Hope that works out for you. It's a solid concept IMO.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Rylando said:


> Shiny! 25 or 27"?


25 for now. Sorry


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the expected price point range? Deflex design or reflex? Stainless steel stabilizer bushing holes?


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

GRAY Archery said:


> We have decided not to continue with the R1.1 as it was too expensive for what it had to offer and it was heavy. But the AIX has all the features of the R1.1 and has so much more....


 I look forward to seeing this new iteration. I REALLY liked the looks of that R1.1 on your Facebook page.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

calbowdude said:


> What is the expected price point range? Deflex design or reflex? Stainless steel stabilizer bushing holes?


Price will be announced soon but this is an upper end riser so the pricing will be in that range. The riser comes with a stainless steel front stabilizer bushing and is of a deflex design.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

ryan b. said:


> I look forward to seeing this new iteration. I REALLY liked the looks of that R1.1 on your Facebook page.


There is a similarity between the two but this one ACTUALLY looks good. Looking back at it you can see that the R1.1 it was designed by an engineer and not a craftsman. This is so different.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

GRAY Archery said:


> There is a similarity between the two but this one ACTUALLY looks good. Looking back at it you can see that the R1.1 it was designed by an engineer and not a craftsman. This is so different.


I love the enthusiasm and barebow weight attachment sights! Any more sneak peaks??


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I figured it would be top end, so are we talking 700 US dollars or 1000? I'm really considering one, but need to budget just a bit...


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

More along the lines of the 700 mark, 1000 dollars is a lot of money.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh now that's definitely getting into my budget, I'm very very intrigued to see more!


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

All in good time everyone. And Ryan there will be more pics soon....


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Make one in Dark Chocolate


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

theminoritydude said:


> Make one in Dark Chocolate


Again we are being different here for a good reason so no solid bright colors.....


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

And here you go, another teaser pic specially for you Ryan.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Progressively offset lower half?


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

theminoritydude said:


> Progressively offset lower half?



You are correct, that was not an easy one.....


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

So we are at the surface treatment stage and we have decided to go for a matte finish, this is after some Vapour blasting and we are looking forward to the results.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Well here is a sneak peak of the finish that we are going for.








And by the way im taking bad photos on purpose, otherwise it just looks too good.


----------



## Focal (Aug 6, 2004)

GRAY Archery said:


> Well here is a sneak peak of the finish that we are going for.
> View attachment 5468865
> 
> 
> And by the way im taking bad photos on purpose, otherwise it just looks too good.


Now that it's listed on Lancaster's website, any chance for some more photos or details?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Focal said:


> Now that it's listed on Lancaster's website, any chance for some more photos or details?


You can download the entire users manual on Lancaster. Tons of pictures, details, and accessories.


----------



## Focal (Aug 6, 2004)

bobnikon said:


> You can download the entire users manual on Lancaster. Tons of pictures, details, and accessories.


Good catch, I didn't see the manual when I saw the riser yesterday. I like a lot of what's there, like the damper weights near the limb pockets, and the pivoting limb bolts, but it sure seems like relying on just a nylon piece to clamp the tiller bolts in (lock the setting) is not the most robust solution. Perhaps that adjustment is just not likely enough to change in use, but I
M still inclined to prefer the jamming screw or collet systems others use.

Overall a pretty slick looking riser, though, so I hope it does well!


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the alloy, 6000 series or 7000?


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi, the Nylon clamping works like a charm, think of a nylon nut/nylon, the bolt itself does not see tourque at all, the "locking of the limb bolt" is only for vibration . It has been tested extensively and works like a Charm. I will upload some more pics and details.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

calbowdude said:


> What is the alloy, 6000 series or 7000?


The main body is out of 6000 series and all the threaded sections are 7000 series except for the stab bushing. Its a tougher material and will not have thread stripping issues


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

We are planning on offering some more colours but we will have to see what the demand is. Here are some other views that are not shown on the Lancaster site. The Dampbridge is something we are excited about.

Please see description that will be up on our website soon.

The GRAY AIX is something else. The design of the GRAY AIX is the result of over three years of concentrated research and development, which has culminated in one of the most innovative recurve riser designs in modern day archery. The GRAY AIX is not just a dedicated target bow, but it can be customized into a discerning bare bow riser with the addition of weights to one of the 12 weight attachment points. 

The GRAY AIX uses a premium limb alignment system, which is also a practical one. The T slide mechanism allows for the riser to be aligned, as well as the tiller to be adjusted whilst the bow is strung. Due to the method of limb alignment, the GRAY AIX allows for the limb and limb bolt to be perfectly parallel, thereby negating the introduction of any undue stresses into the limb and bolt system.

The GRAY AIX uses Asymmetric Window technology which, during the draw cycle, reduces the net displacement of the nocking point drastically when compared to standard aluminium technology risers. 

The GRAY AIX is machined from a solid round billet of Aluminum which results in less machining distortion. One final touch is that the GRAY AIX comes with a standard grey hard coat anodizing which is abrasion resistant, corrosion resistant as well as increased surface hardness.


Weight: 1206g without DampBridge, 1289g with DampBridge
Material: 6082 T6 and 7075 T651 
Dimensions: 25" RH
Colour: Hard grey anodized
Insert colours: Red, Blue, Black, Silver,Orange,Purple

Note: DampBridge sold separately


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Point of order here, does one need to be a sponsor of AT to advertise their products here? Just asking. Nice looking riser with some REAL innovation for a change.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> Point of order here, does one need to be a sponsor of AT to advertise their products here? Just asking. Nice looking riser with some REAL innovation for a change.


Thanks For the reminder, all paid up


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

GRAY Archery said:


> Thanks For the reminder, all paid up


:thumbs_up

I look forward to seeing one of your risers in action. I think the removable bridge and pivoting limb bolts are brilliant.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice looking bow, I have the Stolid Bull Vanquish with pivoting/click bolts, system works well and seems to give a very quiet shooting Stringwalking rig.


----------



## J-Shooter (Jul 12, 2007)

Perhaps it has been discussed elsewhere, but what sort of grip does it take? What is it made out of? Is it a common pattern used by other manufacturers?


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

This riser looks awesome. The removable bridge is really smart.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

J-Shooter said:


> Perhaps it has been discussed elsewhere, but what sort of grip does it take? What is it made out of? Is it a common pattern used by other manufacturers?


An excellent question. Switching grip platforms, for experienced shooters, is a major PITA


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

J-Shooter said:


> Perhaps it has been discussed elsewhere, but what sort of grip does it take? What is it made out of? Is it a common pattern used by other manufacturers?


We use our own grip platform, we dont like copying. The grip has alot of input from some good international coaches and archers.
See thread attached below for what they look like. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4851177&highlight=gray+aix
We will be going with a high quality 3d printed grip for the time being. The goal is to use traditional African hardwood for the grips.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Rylando said:


> This riser looks awesome. The removable bridge is really smart.


Thank you. We really wanted to bring something unique to the table and that is the result.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

GRAY Archery said:


> We use our own grip platform, we dont like copying. The grip has alot of input from some good international coaches and archers.
> See thread attached below for what they look like.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4851177&highlight=gray+aix
> We will be going with a high quality 3d printed grip for the time being. The goal is to use traditional African hardwood for the grips.


As good as anyone thinks their grips are - and they may be great - no grip will work for all archers. Or even most archers. When I was working with SKY on the TR-7 I was adamant about using a grip platform that was already very common, so that aftermarket grips could be easily obtained and so that archers who already had a favorite grip in that platform could just switch it over. There is a reason that many Italian risers use the same grip platform. Just because you "copy" the platform doesn't mean you have to copy the grip shape. Not being able to move grips over from their current risers has been a deal breaker for a lot of shooters.

I would suggest you visit with Paul if you haven't already. He's been down that road many times.

Also, when you do get around to manufacturing wood grips from African hardwood, be sure to check the import restrictions.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> As good as anyone thinks their grips are - and they may be great - no grip will work for all archers. Or even most archers. When I was working with SKY on the TR-7 I was adamant about using a grip platform that was already very common, so that aftermarket grips could be easily obtained and so that archers who already had a favorite grip in that platform could just switch it over. There is a reason that many Italian risers use the same grip platform. Just because you "copy" the platform doesn't mean you have to copy the grip shape. Not being able to move grips over from their current risers has been a deal breaker for a lot of shooters.
> 
> I would suggest you visit with Paul if you haven't already. He's been down that road many times.
> 
> Also, when you do get around to manufacturing wood grips from African hardwood, be sure to check the import restrictions.



Hi Limbwalker thanks you for the recommendation, it was one of those very hard decisions that we made from the beginning with regards to the grip and we did play around with the idea of using an American manufacturers grips.We decided that we wanted to be an individual brand and that filtered all the way down to our grips. When we get to the exporting of the wooden grips we will be using our exporting agents to make sure they are fumigated and abide to US customs.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> We decided that we wanted to be an individual brand and that filtered all the way down to our grips.


I respect that, but it's been tried before and believe me, it frustrates the crap out of customers. Thankfully we have Paul who is pretty darn good at what he does.

Right now, there are three primary grip platforms. 1) W&W (although they have more than one), 2) Hoyt , and 3) the old Avalon/Spigarelli grip which is the closest thing to a cross-platform standard since about 4 or 5 manufacturers use that including several traditional bowhunting risers. 

The trouble with choosing a new grip platform for a high-end riser such as this is that most serious archers who are willing to buy it, will have been shooting one of those three platforms mentioned above, for years already. For an entry level or even intermediate bow, it's not as much an issue since those archers are not so invested in their grips. But folks like myself have spent years trying different grips and shaping our own and having to change grip platforms is enough to keep me from looking at certain brands. A few years ago I was very interested in the newer W&W aluminum risers but changing grips was what kept me from trying one. My own 27" Luxor uses the W&W platform, and trying to match a grip with my TR-7 and Gillo (which use the same platform) took me about 15 hours of work and it's still not identical.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Yup. Shooters have great sensitivity regarding grips and tabs. Can you tell me what geometry this riser has as it regards pocket angle? Is there some shooter feedback?


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> I respect that, but it's been tried before and believe me, it frustrates the crap out of customers. Thankfully we have Paul who is pretty darn good at what he does.
> 
> Right now, there are three primary grip platforms. 1) W&W (although they have more than one), 2) Hoyt , and 3) the old Avalon/Spigarelli grip which is the closest thing to a cross-platform standard since about 4 or 5 manufacturers use that including several traditional bowhunting risers.
> 
> The trouble with choosing a new grip platform for a high-end riser such as this is that most serious archers who are willing to buy it, will have been shooting one of those three platforms mentioned above, for years already. For an entry level or even intermediate bow, it's not as much an issue since those archers are not so invested in their grips. But folks like myself have spent years trying different grips and shaping our own and having to change grip platforms is enough to keep me from looking at certain brands. A few years ago I was very interested in the newer W&W aluminum risers but changing grips was what kept me from trying one. My own 27" Luxor uses the W&W platform, and trying to match a grip with my TR-7 and Gillo (which use the same platform) took me about 15 hours of work and it's still not identical.


Understood , but you have just gave me an idea for a Grip Copier Kit. I appreciate the advice an it is something we can look at further in future.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Yup. Shooters have great sensitivity regarding grips and tabs. Can you tell me what geometry this riser has as it regards pocket angle? Is there some shooter feedback?


The angle is a 15 degree angle so no speed records here but we opted for a stable geometry.The shooter feedback is something interesting to say the least. With and without the DampBridge the riser provides a more definitive response than that of a "traditional 15 degree aluminum geometry" and is not dead in the hand either. We found it stable on draw and easy to aim. The first time I shot it , I felt it was forgiving and stable, again that is my personal opinion. Majority of the archers that have tested the riser ( 1300+ archers ) did some shooting with and without the DampBridge and they really enjoyed the DampBridge and the vibration reduction it provided. To put it simply the riser is the in between a your classic aluminum geometry and a reinforced bridge geometry riser but gives you enough feedback to help with your shot execution.


----------



## J-Shooter (Jul 12, 2007)

You have touched on the limb pad angle and the stable deflex geometry, how much deflex does the riser have? Is it similar to the typical Hoyt GM geometry?

I agree with Limbwalker on grips. I have spent lots of time modifying grips, but unfortunately/fortunately Jager's newer grips are substantially more repeatable and comfortable than anything I have ever managed to produce. They seem to have taken Limbwalker's input and sized it for people without huge hands, lol. At least it makes it easy to get duplicates. I look forward to seeing what Gray comes up with.

It's fun to get interaction on the forums directly from manufacturers. Thanks for all the information!


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

The riser has a 40mm deflex, measured from the furthest tip of the limb pocket to the throat of the grip. 

We believe grips in general are a personal thing and myself personally have rarely seen a a good competitive archer without a modified grip, but agreed grips are a finicky thing and what we have tried to achieve with this grip is to get it as close as what is recommend by our adviser on the grip design . We will have a little surprise for our customers in the boxes but they will have to wait and see.

Its good to hear from the archers and we do take what you say to heart.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> grips in general are a personal thing and myself personally have rarely seen a a good competitive archer without a modified grip,


And once they have modified them, they don't want to change to a new platform and start all over again.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

limbwalker said:


> And once they have modified them, they don't want to change to a new platform and start all over again.


Good point...... 

In any case we cant wait to see it takes to the market. We are excited to see how the barebow fraternity digest the product. All the direct holes at the bottom and in the midsection of the bottom window are 1/4 UNC which is a standard stabilizer weight thread. You can fit a lot of weights on very low down helping with that pendulum effect.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

GRAY Archery said:


> Good point......
> 
> In any case we cant wait to see it takes to the market. We are excited to see how the barebow fraternity digest the product. All the direct holes at the bottom and in the midsection of the bottom window are 1/4 UNC which is a standard stabilizer weight thread. You can fit a lot of weights on very low down helping with that pendulum effect.


Isn't 1/4 UNC the standard thread for olympic type stabilizers?

For barebow, the weights that I see most commonly available are weights used by the compound folks and those are 5/16-24
I don't have much experience with the olympic type, but the compound folks really stack them on with the 5/16-24 connector screws.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Also, if you are a small custom maker, how about offering grip platform as a CNC option?
The CD archery folks can do the shelf without a hump, or with..


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

granite14 said:


> Isn't 1/4 UNC the standard thread for olympic type stabilizers?
> 
> For barebow, the weights that I see most commonly available are weights used by the compound folks and those are 5/16-24
> I don't have much experience with the olympic type, but the compound folks really stack them on with the 5/16-24 connector screws.


5/16th UNF is the preference but when it comes to putting holes into a stressed component, sometimes smaller is better. We at GRAY Archery make a 5/16 UNF and a 1/4 UNC 2 ounce weights. There are still 3 larger thread connection areas as seen in the image below. On the point of Custum grips, a) it is very expensive to single CNC out a grip and B) its a nightmare to keep stock. Basically custom grip making is a separate business on its own, just ask Paul from Jaeger grips. But we are considering the "BLANK" grip option.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

One Last Thing, if you where worried about the look of the 3d printed grip, here is a sample of it with the left hand view of the riser. Also notice that the surface finish of the riser is a true matte finish that will prevent any glare.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I noticed the the 'ship' date at Lancaster slipped from 6/14 to 6/21. Will that be a firm date?


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> And once they have modified them, they don't want to change to a new platform and start all over again.


+1 to this. I know a couple shooters in my local club that were interested in picking up an AIX, and both went for another option specifically because the AIX had a different/non-common grip platform.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Serious question here, would this riser be legal to shoot barebow by World Archery Rules? 

It states "The bow as described above shall be bare except for the arrow rest and free from protrusions, sights or sight marks, marks or blemishes or laminated pieces (within the bow window area) which could be of use in aiming. "

That sight window vibration bridge mounting hole (or the bridge itself if attached) seems like it could be used as a pretty obvious sight mark. (Especially as the mounting hole makes the riser protrude back towards the archer in the middle of what some would see as the aiming zone of the window.)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I certainly wouldn't be legal with the bridge attached. However you make a good point and that upper attachment hole could easily have been within a straight line instead of protruding out.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I assume the bow with bridge attached would exceed the 12.2 cm. maximum. The bridge itself is not illegal, but it would have to be pretty flattened to make it through the magic ring. (The bridge on the Helix is close, but no cigar.)


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Looks like a great design with new ideas to me!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

well, it's now in stock at Lancaster ( http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gray-archery-gray-aix-25-recurve-riser.html ). Who's going to order one and give us a review of it?


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

Raises hand!


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Here you go.

https://www.archeryworld.co.uk/Gray AIX Riser Review


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

For the people interested in a more detailed view of our colours.





































More to follow


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Also some good news, Jaeger Archery will be offering grips for the AIX in the very near future and will be on display in Vegas at the Jaeger Booth.


----------



## Billpfm (Nov 21, 2016)

I ordered an AIX riser last week, in large part because of all of the information, pics and your willingness to talk about this design so openly. Thank you! I'm looking forward to shooting your AIX riser.


----------



## GRAY Archery (Dec 1, 2016)

Bill

I really hope you enjoy it!

Thanks so much


----------



## V137 (Jan 23, 2018)

I have the AIX with black accents, and so far so great. It looks very nice. Actually I would call it very cool looking with my black limbs. It was easy to set up and is easy to aim for me. As a matter of fact getting on point easily was immediately noticeable to me. The quality is great; finish, paint, grip, no burrs and all smooth threads. It feels great in the hand and through the shot and I immediately liked the grip, too. Personal experiences of course, but it is a very forgiving riser. I am not an expert target archer by any means. As a matter of fact I need all the help I can get with my target setup and I immediately grouped tighter with this riser (after getting my set up correct). Most of my experience is with hunting bows which is where my love for archery is still at, but I did have a very good carbon riser and another aluminum (Hoyt) riser for the last 1.5 years for target, which I shot almost daily. I wanted a riser with a bit more weight and weighting options, one I could use more easily in different styles. I am not disappointed at all and it is an upgrade for me. I read on one archery forum where someone said it is a little gimmicky, but I completely disagree. It is solid and gives a person lots of adjustment. Did I mention it looks cool? Also, with the exception of a couple models, I don't like the looks, even strangeness, of most barebow risers. Is it better then those? I have no honest idea for the most part (I have shot a couple I didn't like much), but everything about this riser is purposeful even if one doesn't need to take advantage of it. I could go on, but it is obvious I am liking it. As long as it holds up I will be shooting it for a long time as my only target riser.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Glad you like it...


----------

